# Pump system not working



## jcaj558 (Apr 27, 2021)

I supply my sprinkler system with water from a pond via a pump. I opened the system yesterday. Put the suction pipe in the pond, primed the pump, and turned it on. While I was testing each zone all of the sudden the sprinklers stop spraying water. I noticed the a fitting on the suction pipe in the pond broke apart. I repaired the line, primed and started the pump but now no water comes out of the heads on any zone. Actually one spray head spit a little water but basically nothing. The pump and suction line are holding water and pressure. The pump seems like it is a little louder than normal and is 11 years old. Could the pump have gone bad? Is there a way to test it? Please any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Probably sucked something up, and injected it into your irrigation system. I'd take the valve bodies out and see if you can clear whatever it is.


----------

